# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Считаете ли вы, что человек, живущий в России не имеет права на суицид?

## Back

Вот человек сильно мучается и хочет избавить близких людей от страданий и свою боль прекратить. А у нас ни застрелиться нельзя (огнестрел проблематично получить). Ни отравиться, так как все опасные лекарства не продаются без рецепта. И не хочет человек, чтобы то, что от него осталось после прыжка с большой высоты или переезда поездом, ломало психику детям, которые мимо проходят. А хочет тихо и дома, но остаются только мучительные и болезненные способы, на которые тяжело решиться даже очень тяжело больному человеку и в результате, человек опять просыпается утром, материт себя и продолжает свое жалкое существование, которое ему и близким людям доставляет неудобство и он бы сам рад все это прекратить, потому что жизнь - страдания, боль и муки, но не может. И от этого окончательно с ума сходишь. От безысходности. В результате человек или срывается и все таки прыгает под поезд\машину\с крыши, либо продолжает влачить свое жалкое существование, мечтая о смерти. Что думаете об этом? Пишите мне в личку, если тоже на грани и хотите окончательно покончить со всем этим. Хотелось бы пообщаться с такими же, как я.

----------


## путник

Каждое утро одна и таже мысль: "еще один серый никчемный день в этой серой никчемной жизни.."

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Непростая ситуация, конечно. С одной стороны всё плохо, с другой есть что-то в организме, которое не пускает поезд под откос. Значить это какое-то задание, которое необходимо выполнить, чтобы завершить эту жизнь.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Огнестрел не сложно достать, были бы деньги и желание, у нас все прыгают, но я выбираю огнестрел - стильно, модно, молодежно.

----------


## Стриж

Ну и херь.... Право на суицид? Кто раздает права? Какие тут могут быть права?
.....Люди - епанутые обезьяны.
Ненавижу.

----------


## Unity

Речь, скорее, о том, что процедура эвтаназии - не поставлена у нас "на поток". Это не услуга, кою можно заказать ну и оплатить, избавив себя ну и своё окружение ото своего нытья, от своей депрессии, вечно кислой мины, от своих страданий...
А зря... 
Попросту Системе не выгодна утечка _рабов_, утечка _"сырья"_, утечка _человеческого материала_ со нашей глобальной "фабрики терзаний".
Ведь, если бы _уставшие_ свободно Ушли, оставшиеся - вздохнули б свободнее, многие б проблемы Мира решились сами собой. 
Но это _не выгодно_. Если кому-то доступна Свобода - то как остальных Рабов удержать в узде, удержать на свете, удержать у заводских станков, удержать на нивах ну и зверофермах, мясокомбинатах, в банках, во пекарнях, школах, офисах, больницах?..
Осознай лишь общество, что Смерть, Отказ Продолжать Игру - это Панацея - Мир бы... просто развалился. 
Что бы тогда мотивировало? Что б внушало Страх? Чтобы послужило тем кнутом и пряником для Свободных Мыслящих Существ?.. 
Ничто...
Иерархии бы пали, пали государства, пришла бы Анархия...
Именно поэтому - Смерть суть под Запретом - церкви и психологов, общества и моральных авторитетов. 
"Нельзя Умирать". Все *должны* страдать. Смерть - как _дезертирство_, слабость и позор. 
Мы - больное общество...
"Больные ублюдки"...

----------


## Wasted

Unity, подавляющее большинство атомов рода людского колеблются на низких энергетических уровнях и осознать означенные тобой истины тупо не в состоянии, посему к эвтаназии не прибегли бы никогда, они так и будут колебаться в бессмысленном броуновском движении мелкой суеты сует, пока не растратят свою энергию и естественным путём не откинутся. Ровно того же ждут они от остальных, включая своих знакомых, друзей и родственников, и добровольное решение отдельного просветленного атома добровольно окончить эту пляску святого Витта вызывает у них непонимание, неприятие, ужас и боль, вот почему эвтаназия телесно и душевно здоровых людей на сегодняшнем этапе даже не рассматривается нигде.
Вопрос эвтаназии же больных и немощных является строгим табу в нашем энергетически ненасыщенном обществе из-за возможности злоупотреблений, когда алчные родственники будут педалировать эту опцию для своих владеющих активами стариков, да и всему государству в принципе крайне выгодно, чтобы рабы не доживали до пенсии.
Су

----------


## Unity

*нижайший поклон*
Значит, остаётся один только выход - коий, в принципе, не раз уже обсуждался Здесь (и ряде иных во многом подобных форумах).
Это созидание "клуба самоубийц" - с своим штатным "палачом" (для помощи некоторым индивидуумам), с своим табельным оружием, со своей командой по инсценировке или имитации естественной смерти (в случае такого желания - дабы не расстраивать родных).
И речь здесь - вовсе не о бизнесе. 
Скорее, о филантропии ну и гуманизме. Некоторым людям, имхо, объективно лучше умереть - быстро и легко - безо мелодраматических нескольких попыток нелитературным способом (падая с высоток под взгляды прохожих или же на рельсы метро). 
Опять-таки, Социум, узнав о существовании такого проекта, скорее всего, в скорости б предпринял любые попытки, дабы се остановить: силами полиции ну и ФСБ, словом журналистов и чинов из церкви...
Вот и получается...
Если ты здоров телесно, то смерть под запретом, санкция от государства, веры и традиций...
В то же время, в маргинальных криминальных (и не только) сферах - вовсе не зазорно нанять господина киллера ради "устранения" неких конкурентов или же кого-то, кто лишь перешёл дорогу. Странно...
Ну так почему не вправе и простые граждане себя Ликвидировать? Вызвать группу по зачистке и просто исчезнуть из этой реальности? 
Разумеется, хорошо обдумав и тысячекратно взвесив то своё решение - получив "мыслительную" некую "отсрочку" перед "приговором", дабы окончательно в себе разобраться?..
Впервые об этой идее довелось услышать ещё в нулевых годах. 
Ну и до сих пор - каждый так боится начать...
Цепную реакцию падающих домино.

----------


## Wasted

*целую вашу руку*
Читали "Отель Танатос" Моруа? Вот идеальное воплощение идеи.
Я ещё подростком прочёл и впечатлился — меня тема СУ интересовала с детства.
Но то литература, художество, фантазия, эпатаж общественного мнения.
А в тех же Штатах, например, каждый более-менее адекватный гражданин может легко купить огнестрельное и исполнить свое желание без посредников.

----------


## June

У нас верёвку и мыло пока без лицензии продают. Даже если человек не имеет права, он имеет возможность. А далее, как говорил кто-то из великих, кто хочет - ищет способ, кто не хочет - причину.

----------


## Wasted

> У нас верёвку и мыло пока без лицензии продают. Даже если человек не имеет права, он имеет возможность. А далее, как говорил кто-то из великих, кто хочет - ищет способ, кто не хочет - причину.


 Согласитесь, что это как минимум больно. А из пушки в рот моментально и эффективно.

----------


## June

> Согласитесь, что это как минимум больно. А из пушки в рот моментально и эффективно.


 Положа руку на сердце – дело точно в боли? Только в боли? Есть и безболезненные способы, не буду их подробно описывать. Есть возможность купить охотничье ружьё. А Робин Уильямс, являясь гражданином США, удавился ремешком от брюк. Так точно ли главная проблема в боли? Я лично так скажу: да плевать мне на боль. И чтобы два раза не вставать – от того, что меня посещают суицидальные мысли, я шибко умным/просветлённым себя не считаю. Скорее глупым, раз не научился получать удовольствие от жизни в этом мире. Другие же научились.

----------


## Unity

> Читали "Отель Танатос" Моруа? Вот идеальное воплощение идеи.
> Я ещё подростком прочёл и впечатлился — меня тема СУ интересовала с детства.
> Но то литература, художество, фантазия, эпатаж общественного мнения.
> А в тех же Штатах, например, каждый более-менее адекватный гражданин может легко купить огнестрельное и исполнить свое желание без посредников.


 *с грустью усмехается*
Моруа? "Танатос"?
Как же, довелось прочесть - в тот ещё туманный и наполненный самообманом возраст и период, когда Жизнь виделась "безоблачной, сладкой и осмысленной в каждый атомарный миг"... 
Я ещё тогда и не знал(а), что се не "случайность" - и строки романа станут едва ли не Пророческими... 
Помните ли их Вы?..



> ...Вы, несомненно, заметили, что в жизни самого мужественного человека могут возникнуть обстоятельства настолько тягостные, что борьба становится непосильной и мысль о смерти представляется спасительной.
> Закрыть глаза, уснуть, никогда уже не пробудиться, не слышать вопросов, упреков… Многие из нас тешили себя этой мечтой, лелеяли это желание… И, однако, за некоторыми весьма редкими исключениями, люди не дерзают избавиться от своих бедствий, и это становится понятным, когда наблюдаешь тех, кто пытался это сделать: ведь большинство покушений на самоубийство оказываются трагическими неудачами. Человек хотел пустить себе пулю в лоб — и достиг лишь того, что повредил зрительный нерв и ослеп. Другой, надеявшийся при помощи сильнодействующего снотворного, ничего не почувствовав, перейти в небытие, ошибся дозой и три дня спустя проснулся парализованный, с размягчением мозга, начисто утратив память. Лишить себя жизни — искусство, не терпящее посредственности и дилетантства, а вместе с тем, по самой его сути, усовершенствоваться в нем путем опыта невозможно.
> Так вот, глубокоуважаемый господин Монье, если, как мы полагаем, эта проблема Вас интересует, мы готовы помочь Вам приобрести такой опыт. Имея в своем распоряжении отель на границе Соединенных Штатов и Мексики, в местности настолько уединенной, что никакой стеснительный надзор там невозможен, мы сочли своим долгом предоставить тем из наших собратьев, которые по серьезным и веским причинам желают уйти из жизни, возможность сделать это безболезненно, и, если дозволено так выразиться, не подвергаться никакому риску.
> В отеле «Танатос» смерть застигает Вас во сне самым деликатным образом. Благодаря высокой технике, достигнутой за пятнадцать лет непрерывной успешной работы, (в истекшем году число наших клиентов превысило две тысячи), мы можем гарантировать точнейшую дозировку и немедленный результат. Добавим, что тех клиентов, у которых по религиозным мотивам возникают тягостные сомнения, мы искуснейшим образом освобождаем от всякой моральной ответственности за то, что случится...


 Пройдя долгий путь, видя многочисленные драмы ну и неудачные попытки Уйти множества собратьев, с возрастом всё чаще хочется создать... подлинное воплощение Замысла писателя. 
Место, в коем человек может "выпасть из реальности" - может, на неделю; возможно, на месяц - дабы разобраться в себе... расставить все точки над I. Чтобы "поговорить с Творцом" - всех своих ненастий - с самим же собой - в тишине, спокойствии.
Место для тайм-аута...
Место для Молитвы - или медитации...
Место, чтоб принять решение - вдали от бессмысленной возни и рутины, долгов и обязанностей...
А Затем, ежели Клиент не изменит решение - мягкая и безболезненная смерть его... Во сне. 
И мя не страшит себе на века испоганить "карму". Большей бы жестокостью - было бы позволить некоторым людям долго/безуспешно/медленно разрушать себя...

P.S.



> От того, что меня посещают суицидальные мысли, я шибко умным/просветлённым себя не считаю. Скорее глупым, раз не научился получать удовольствие от жизни в этом мире.


 Раскрою Вам "тайну". 
Это просто Ложь. 
Никто Здесь не научился чувствовать себя "счастливыми". Никто, никогда. 
Вся та информация, коя повествует о неких "счастливцах" - всего лишь дезинформация, просто пропаганда, всего лишь "морковка, на трости подвешенная пред мордою осла" - дабы тот шагал, дабы тот стремился к благостному Будущему, страдая Сей_час - вечное сейчас, завсегда в агонии и ангедонии...
"Счастье" - всего лишь Реклама того, что _не существует_. Это просто фейк, мираж. Вымышленный Стимул, дабы человечество просто не сошло с ума и Верило в то, что все их страдания "Однажды" закончатся...
Нет. Они не закончатся. Впереди - только старость, болезни и смерть. И много напрасных дней...
Жаль, что лишь немногие в силах иметь мужество Понять это и принять...

----------


## Wasted

Ну конечно, не в боли. Главные препятствия — страх и, как ни смешно, желание ещё пожить, ведь что будет после, доподлинно неизвестно. А вдруг и правда чистилище и ад?...

----------


## Пулю в бошку

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...Ck1nwMcCEE.jpg

----------


## КсенияБо

Идентично. Я вообще мечтаю о раке, чтобы уйти из жизни без пометки суицид. Но хрен там, раком заболевают те, кто хочет жить.

----------


## bruh

гадкие дни, гадкое существование

----------


## Unity

"...Всё будет хорошо, всё ещё наладится"! - цитата из книги "Бесполезные фразы и слова для поддержки попавших в несчастье (с)".

А если серьёзно, далёкий Незнакомец - вещи не всегда такие, как кажется.
Например, депрессия, грань самоубийства. Одна точка зрения. Но есть и другая, повествующая, что есть в этой мерзкой, гнусной, скверной ситуации и нечто Положительное.
Крах прежних иллюзий - и время, покамест ещё не успели родиться новые иллюзии.
Время без опоры, полнейшей "подвешенности".
Именно в этот период "открывается окно", волшебный "портал", ведущий к пониманию удивительных вещей...
Можно - можно ведь, оказывается - жить без ожиданий!.. 
Жить без фантазирования, без постройки иллюзий в своей голове.
Жить просто в этом моменте - настолько бритвенно-тончайшем, что в нём не вместиться - раздумьям о грустном - или о хорошем.
Ну и этот миг - уже сам по себе - в сотни тысяч раз Круче, чем "хорошее" (верней, наших мыслей "о хорошем").
И если это прочувствовать, если научиться оставаться во этом моменте, в этом состоянии, то это искусство нас перенесёт к таким небесам, по сравнению с которыми мастурбация мозгов мыслями о самоубийстве - просто детский лепет...
Но, ты сам смотри.
Тебе же решать.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Если научиться оставаться во этом моменте, в этом состоянии, то это искусство нас перенесёт к таким небесам, по сравнению с которыми мастурбация мозгов мыслями о самоубийстве - просто детский лепет...
> Но, ты сам смотри.
> Тебе же решать.


 Вы уже научились?

----------


## Unity

> Вы уже научились?


 Если бы всё так было просто... 
"В теме" около 15 лет, но "успехи" менее чем скромные - обретение некоторой степени самоконтроля над своим безумием - хаотической работой разума, ранее автоматической. 
Это помогло мне окончательно не сойти с ума, оставить свой дом после многих лет отшельничества, снова адаптироваться в социуме, обрасти "почётными" в нашем обезьяньем обществе атрибутами "успеха".
Но всё это шелуха.
Главное - что уже не больно. Не так часто, не так интенсивно.
Когда понимаешь, _как устроена система_, понимаешь, как же избежать свойственных ей ограничений ну и "наказаний".

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Если бы всё так было просто... 
> "В теме" около 15 лет, но "успехи" менее чем скромные - обретение некоторой степени самоконтроля над своим безумием - хаотической работой разума, ранее автоматической. 
> Это помогло мне окончательно не сойти с ума, оставить свой дом после многих лет отшельничества, снова адаптироваться в социуме, обрасти "почётными" в нашем обезьяньем обществе атрибутами "успеха".
> Но всё это шелуха.
> Главное - что уже не больно. Не так часто, не так интенсивно.
> Когда понимаешь, _как устроена система_, понимаешь, как же избежать свойственных ей ограничений ну и "наказаний".


 Я верю, что есть энергия или способы сделать человека здоровым, и даже кнопка "подсознание" но чтобы войти туда нужно понять как

----------


## Unity

Кнопка эта - медитация.

----------


## Милая Кися

Я где-то на каком-то сайте читала, такая тупость

"Но самые страшные не лежебоки, толстяки и даже наркоманы, уходящие от реальности в мир иллюзий, а самоубийцы, уходящие вообще от всего и навсегда. Это терпеть нельзя! 10 лет за неудачную попытку самоубийства, а трупы тех, кто смог таким коварным способом отобрать у государства свою человекоединицу, расстреливать из пяти пулеметов у Кремлевской стены."

Это моя блин жизнь и я решаю что мне с ней делать. Я не чья-то собственность. И ещё, нахрена трупы расстреливать? Надеюсь это какая-то шутка и никто серьёзно не думает что за попытку самоубийства надо сажать в тюрьму, причём на такой большой срок

----------


## 4ёрный

Это отсюда:
https://www.svoboda.org/amp/16797742.html

----------


## 4ёрный

И, кстати, это статья-издёвка над   правительством. Вы плохо читаете)))

----------


## Милая Кися

> И, кстати, это статья-издёвка над   правительством. Вы плохо читаете)))


 Ну значит я тупая

----------

